# Final Gravity 1016 Coopers Draught



## micka (31/5/07)

Hi guys I have made a coopers draught with coopers brew enhancer 1 and also 500gms of ldm.
I thought this xtra 500gms may be the problem but I bottled it anywayz.
Can anyone think this was the problem I was just trying something different.
Now I am currently doing coopers pale ale with bh2.
Cheers guys


----------



## hughman666 (31/5/07)

micka said:


> Hi guys I have made a coopers draught with coopers brew enhancer 1 and also 500gms of ldm.
> I thought this xtra 500gms may be the problem but I bottled it anywayz.
> Can anyone think this was the problem I was just trying something different.
> Now I am currently doing coopers pale ale with bh2.
> Cheers guys



how long did you leave it before determining that it had finished fermenting, ie did it read 1016 for 3 days straight


----------



## micka (1/6/07)

hughman666 said:


> how long did you leave it before determining that it had finished fermenting, ie did it read 1016 for 3 days straight



Yes for a few days so I tilted it back and forth didnt start fermenting again so I bottled it.
Strange eh.
Oh well hope it still tastes ok


----------



## mika (1/6/07)

What sort of temp did it ferment at and what temp was it at the end ? In cold weather I've had brews slow right on down and appeared to have stopped fermenting, only to take off in the bottle when summer came round.
An extra 500gms of LDME shouldn't upset the recipe too much.


----------



## micka (2/6/07)

mika_lika said:


> What sort of temp did it ferment at and what temp was it at the end ? In cold weather I've had brews slow right on down and appeared to have stopped fermenting, only to take off in the bottle when summer came round.
> An extra 500gms of LDME shouldn't upset the recipe too much.


I kept the brew around 27c the whole time in fermenter.
I use a heat pad in a cupboard.


----------



## Slurpdog (2/6/07)

micka said:


> I kept the brew around 27c the whole time in fermenter.
> I use a heat pad in a cupboard.


  

Mmmmmm, fruit salad!

Micka, I wouldn't worry too much about the FG as long as the reading was stable over a couple of days but I think you can ditch the heat pad.
Fermenting at 27 deg C is way too high and you end up with all kinds of funky (read fruity) flavours and fusel alcohols in your beer.
If you're using the kit yeast (which would be an ale yeast) then you can safely ferment at 18-20 deg C and end up with a better beer. :chug:


----------



## micka (2/6/07)

[Cheers mate I was about to put down a pale ale today so Ill give it a go without the pad.
I checked the temp in the brew cupboard and its sitting around the 20c mark but the temp does drop lower over 
night.
I haven't check what temp but Ill chuck a blanket over top of it.
Thanks 
micka


----------



## Slurpdog (2/6/07)

Just do your best to keep it constant at around the 18-20 deg mark.
Yep, wrapping in a towel will keep things cosy when the temp drops overnight.
Remeber that once the temp creeps up it's harder to bring it down than it is to start it of lower and bring the temp up.
If you still are worried that the FG is too high then you can raise the temp a few degrees and give the fermenter a shake to rouse the yeast back into action to bring your brew down that last couple of points.
Best of luck Micka, gonna' brew myself shortly.


----------



## micka (2/6/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Just do your best to keep it constant at around the 18-20 deg mark.
> Yep, wrapping in a towel will keep things cosy when the temp drops overnight.
> Remeber that once the temp creeps up it's harder to bring it down than it is to start it of lower and bring the temp up.
> If you still are worried that the FG is too high then you can raise the temp a few degrees and give the fermenter a shake to rouse the yeast back into action to bring your brew down that last couple of points.
> Best of luck Micka, gonna' brew myself shortly.


Just curious when the beer is bottled what sort of temp do you keep the beer when your carbonating it.


----------



## Slurpdog (2/6/07)

Room temp's fine Micka.
You want to avoid big temp fluctuations.
If you have an internal laundry then there would be fine.
If not then toss the crates in the corner of your bathroom, if you have space, and cover them with a towel.


----------



## 0M39A (2/6/07)

as has been already said, 27C is far far too high for a standard ale yeast.

get that temp down to 18-20 and you will be laughing.

at those high temps your yeast will be producing loads of esters and fusel alcohol, which will taste bad and give you a killer headache.


----------



## micka (2/6/07)

0M39A said:


> as has been already said, 27C is far far too high for a standard ale yeast.
> 
> get that temp down to 18-20 and you will be laughing.
> 
> at those high temps your yeast will be producing loads of esters and fusel alcohol, which will taste bad and give you a killer headache.


Hi mate Im just wandering do coopers use an ale yeast for the draught beer.
I made the draught not an ale.
I just put down an ale today though and am not worrying about the heat pad all should go well.
Ill see what it tastes like in another week or so its been in the bottle for a week now.
I used to brew in a shed and used the pad and temps were only 20 deg but this is the first one inside and I admit I wasn't expecting those high temps.
Thank god for this site though other wise I would never of realized.


----------



## 0M39A (2/6/07)

micka said:


> Hi mate Im just wandering do coopers use an ale yeast for the draught beer.
> I made the draught not an ale.
> I just put down an ale today though and am not worrying about the heat pad all should go well.
> Ill see what it tastes like in another week or so its been in the bottle for a week now.
> ...



yes, its the standard coopers ale yeast, which is in every coopers kit except the barvarian lager and the pilsner.

pretty crummy yeast btw, spend yourself a couple of extra dollars and get a better yeast, like safale us-05 or s-04.


----------



## micka (3/6/07)

0M39A said:


> yes, its the standard coopers ale yeast, which is in every coopers kit except the barvarian lager and the pilsner.
> 
> pretty crummy yeast btw, spend yourself a couple of extra dollars and get a better yeast, like safale us-05 or s-04.


I will have to go to grains and grapes thats the closest HBS to me its a bit of a drive thats the only thing, but I do want to start doing full mash. So I will grab some better yeast.


----------



## 0M39A (3/6/07)

if its a bit of a drive, then spend a bit of time there and stock up on some things like yeasts, malts hops and grains.


----------



## RobboMC (6/6/07)

If you have trouble keeping 20 deg C during winter why not brew lager in June and July, and brew ales in Spring and Autumn when ambient temperatures are better.

Summer is drinking season, to hot for decent brewing without a fridge, even in Victoria.


----------

